# Exercise no matter what



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So I've been seeing people post how they being their dog for a walk or run no matter what the weather is everyday. I want to know how true that it is. Because I know some places have pretty bad weather such as snow storms where its almost impossible to see a few feet in front of you, or where the roads and sidewalks are so icy each step you take your fighting a fall lol. Some places it rains really bad. And some places get up to 120 degrees farenheit. (Just threw that # out there, it maybe more or less) But my question to the people that say theu bring their dogs walking no matter what the weather is. Are you talking about this type of weather as well. And do you faithfully bring your dog out for walks 7 days a week 365? Without missing a single day? Also how long are these walks/jogs/runs?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes my dog gets walked at_ least _twice a day 7 days a week 365 days a year. And we generally include some other form of exercise as well, either practicing for Rally, tracking, or fetch in a big field. The shortest walks she gets are 30 minutes. I have taken her out in rain, winter storm advisories, sleet, ice, you name it. I will definitely cut walks short if the heat is bad because heat tolerance can be an issue with this breed. Then again, I also follow the philosophy of life that there is no such thing as bad weather, only improper gear.  The only time I skipped walking her and bribed my partner into doing it was when I was literally too sick to get out the door without shaking.

Honestly human beings need to be exercising this much at minimum anyway, so why not bring your dog with? If you can't walk for an hour or two every day without discomfort, that's not a good sign (barring specific medical conditions). 

Long jogs I used to do with her more often, but the pavement makes both of our joints hurt so I stopped doing it. Now I do skiing/snowshoeing with her because it is much lower impact.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

If the weather is atrocious--high winds and falling branches--we will do nosework and obedience in our home but as a general rule it's an hour a day--every day. I did have a bad foot over the summer but I'd limp over to the schoolyard and do some hides and games. If it had gone on much longer I would have hired a dog walker..


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

not true. unless you are jobless or a stay at home mom, life gets in the way. most people work 8 hours. some days there are errands to do. other days there are obligations like birthday dinners or nephews bball game, etc. other times you are just injured or too sick to go anywhere. 

my 9 month old working line does just fine without exercise on certain days. in the summer i exercise him every day. sometimes i'm out with friends all day and walk him at midnight. in the winter i can go a couple of days without exercise and he's fine. iit's not really about exercise but about keeping your dog's mind stimulated. there are better ways to play with your dog then to walk/run it in severe weather.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

I must say I was skeptical about people bringing their dog walking every single day. But if you say you do then I guess it can be done. I just figured weather and just things coming up sometimes could get in the way of walks.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> Yes my dog gets walked at_ least _twice a day 7 days a week 365 days a year. And we generally include some other form of exercise as well, either practicing for Rally, tracking, or fetch in a big field. The shortest walks she gets are 30 minutes. I have taken her out in rain, winter storm advisories, sleet, ice, you name it. I will definitely cut walks short if the heat is bad because heat tolerance can be an issue with this breed. Then again, I also follow the philosophy of life that there is no such thing as bad weather, only improper gear.  The only time I skipped walking her and bribed my partner into doing it was when I was literally too sick to get out the door without shaking.
> 
> Honestly human beings need to be exercising this much at minimum anyway, so why not bring your dog with? If you can't walk for an hour or two every day without discomfort, that's not a good sign (barring specific medical conditions).
> 
> Long jogs I used to do with her more often, but the pavement makes both of our joints hurt so I stopped doing it. Now I do skiing/snowshoeing with her because it is much lower impact.



I burn most of my calories shopping for me lol, but i agree 2 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year  mine love to jog!


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> not true. unless you are jobless or a stay at home mom, life gets in the way. most people work 8 hours. some days there are errands to do. other days there are obligations like birthday dinners or nephews bball game, etc. other times you are just injured or too sick to go anywhere.
> 
> my 9 month old working line does just fine without exercise on certain days. in the summer i exercise him every day. sometimes i'm out with friends all day and walk him at midnight. in the winter i can go a couple of days without exercise and he's fine. iit's not really about exercise but about keeping your dog's mind stimulated. there are better ways to play with your dog then to walk/run it in severe weather.


I was over here thinking I would make a terrible owner if I didn't walk my dog every single day. Im sire that would be great for the dog, but sometimes its just impossible. Of course I know better than to let it go on for more than a couple days.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, I one who lives in an area that gets several feet of snow and extreme winter weather. Another challenge for winter exercise is the short days and loooooong nights in this lattitude. I never considered ice or snow or cold or rain to be an excuse for not going out and doing _something_. 

My dogs get a lot of off leash exercise since I live in a more remote, rural area. But if too icy or cold for walks, we can go out and play fetch with a glow-in-the-dark ball or frisbee, or go snowshoing, or cross-country skiing. I've been out near midnight skiing through open fields on a full-moon with the dogs running their hearts out. Rain is only water - it won't hurt anything. And since our winters are so harsh, me and some of my GSD/IPO friends get together on a regular basis and rent a dog-training facility for a few hours on weekends for some indoor training. 

I've gone out to empty parking lots that are lit up, climbed up to the top of the huge snow-removal snow piles, and threw snow chunks of alternate sides for my dogs to chase and try (!) to fetch back (I know, I'm mean, they disappear in the snow, or break apart). 

Point is, it isn't hard with a little imagination to find ways to go out and have fun with your dog and get some exercise in at the same time, no matter what.

Edited to add: About the only times the don't get at least an hour a day or more of exercise is if I'm sick - both are wonderful and can handle the occasional down time, but being a dog owner is meeting your dogs' needs, and daily exercise is one of those needs.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> I was over here thinking I would make a terrible owner if I didn't walk my dog every single day. Im sire that would be great for the dog, but sometimes its just impossible. Of course I know better than to let it go on for more than a couple days.


i dont think the dog NEEDS exercise every day. its more the owner chooses to exercise them every day.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So since we are on the topic of walking and running with our dogs, at what age should walking with your dog turn into jogging and running. I've read this book I bought from petsmart and it said you shouldn't start running with your dog until its 18 months old. That seems kinda of extreme to wait that long, but it was written by a professional trainer ( im assuming). Its basically a book on GSD. Written by cindy victor


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, my dog is not bothered by the weather (except heat) and insists on getting out.:laugh: I have always exercised my dogs no matter what but for some reason this little GSD of mine requires a tad bit more. She was in training for a bit and the trainer believed in keeping her crated for the 2 months except for training (15 minutes a day-maybe) and 3 short walks to go potty. She survived that but it was a night and day difference when i got her out of there and we added exercise to the mix. An unbelievable difference!! Not only did it help her body but it helped her mind and it is much easier to train her when her mind is calmer. Mine too!

Today, we were at a friends and they just purchased some high tech exercise equipment. It was pretty cool and she wanted me to come work-out with her during the week. I told my husband there is no way I can or want to do that kind of workout and then exercise the dog! :wild:

My belief is that dogs are meant to be dogs, she needs time to run and play and discover things. Luckily, i have the time and energy to allow her.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Airman1stclass said:


> So since we are on the topic of walking and running with our dogs, at what age should walking with your dog turn into jogging and running. I've read this book I bought from petsmart and it said you shouldn't start running with your dog until its 18 months old. That seems kinda of extreme to wait that long, but it was written by a professional trainer ( im assuming). Its basically a book on GSD. Written by cindy victor


Can o'worms here.

I'll just say common sense it. Don't take your 4 month old pup for a half marathon on pavement. Also, don't prevent same pup from getting enough running in to build those muscles up. Varied terrain, softish(think woods trails and grassy fields) would be the optimal surface for exercise until those growth plates decide to firm up.

I destroyed my knees in middle school and high school playing soccer and cross-country, I'm probably a bit over-protective for that reason. I let my little one run and play to her hearts content in their fenced in area and walk her in public(Petsmart, downtown etc) maybe two miles a few times a month. The dogs self regulate exercise in the yard. I limit it a bit when the temps are below 0, I figure blood flow is compromised some at those temps.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We really don't have extreme weather. Most winters in CA it rains a lot (except this year) and have bad storms coming from the ocean. We go out, the park is then empty and we can play off leash, soaking wet. We go out 2-3x a day.

We do wonder what other people do though. When my daughter and I walk Molly at night we hardly see any dogs, unlike the summer. My dog cannot take the heat and avoid going out when hot.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

We go at least once a day. Sometimes we have to wait until the streets are plowed, and gorget about clear sidewalks. Most in my neighborhood are too old to shovel, or just don't do it.

Regardless though, there is always fetch in my large back yard.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I won't walk them if it's above 90, plain and simple. The Burning got ground will burn their feet. I will try to get to a hike if it's too hot for the ground. if I simply can't get outside because it's 115 and I'm working several nights in a row, then I bring out the garden hose and run em in the backyard

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't walk my dog everyday. if i'm not walking him we'll
play in the house. i'll walk him in a summer rain. if it's snowing
i'll walk him depending on how bad it's snowing. i keep towels
beside the front door and the back door so i can dry him off.
there's 1,700 acres of woods 5 minutes from my house so
we're in the woods a lot.

i think it depends on the dog and how much exercise they need.
my dog is very calm no matter how much exercise he gets.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope. We don't even have sidewalks where I live and the streets are treated with salt and it burns their paws. They run and play in the yard , go to classes, and run errands with me and they are fine. Mine actually do better with mental exercise. Weather permitting, I rotate them for walks. This year each dog will get a couple mile walk once a week....I have 5 dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Airman1stclass said:


> So I've been seeing people post how they being their dog for a walk or run no matter what the weather is everyday. I want to know how true that it is. Because I know some places have pretty bad weather such as snow storms where its almost impossible to see a few feet in front of you, or where the roads and sidewalks are so icy each step you take your fighting a fall lol. Some places it rains really bad. And some places get up to 120 degrees farenheit. (Just threw that # out there, it maybe more or less) But my question to the people that say theu bring their dogs walking no matter what the weather is. Are you talking about this type of weather as well. And do you faithfully bring your dog out for walks 7 days a week 365? Without missing a single day? Also how long are these walks/jogs/runs?


My dogs have 24-7 access to an outside pen that is bigger than many peoples back yards. I have 5 acres with about 2 1/2 of it fenced. At least twice a day no matter what the weather (we live in high desert so hot in summer and cold in winter) we go outside into the 2 1/2 acres and we walk around the yard. I throw a kong, stick or kick a basketball. They place chase and get to be dogs. Now I've got one that simply refuses to go out for that exercise when there is snow on the ground. I don't force him. If he wants to lay by the fire that is fine with me. He has his pen to go outside when he needs to.
Another one loves the snow but hates the heat and he doesn't want to be outside in the heat for very long so he goes and stands by the door. I let him in. It's up to the dogs I don't force them into it but if they want playtime I'm going to make sure they get it. Tired happy dogs means I have time to get my stuff done.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

With the puppy, currently do 2 (3 during the summer when she was younger) walks/other activities each day, every day. For icy trails I use microspikes (one of the best inventions!) and if it is too snowy I snowshoe. We probably spend 1.5-2 hours doing outdoor activities each day and then we do indoor training (find it games, ob) as well. When leyna and Levi were older, I got lazy and only did about an hour a day. The puppy does not believe in lazy humans :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Honestly, no I don't walk him everyday. We run every second day, but on our 'down' days we're still doing _something_. Sometimes it's a cruisey walk around the neighbourhood, sometimes its a few fetch or tug sessions throughout the day. I do throw in random patches of training everyday however does which makes a huge difference. My dog is only a show line though, so wouldn't necessarily recommend the same routine for everyone else. If I want to walk or run he's always game, but he's ok just blobbing out with me too. He relaxes at my feet while I'm on the computer, lies down in the kitchen while I cook etc. 

If your dog is getting himself into trouble, being obnoxious, barking, digging, annoying the cat or generally just trying to find ways to entertain himself, it's probably time to up the activity.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Airman1stclass said:


> So since we are on the topic of walking and running with our dogs, at what age should walking with your dog turn into jogging and running. I've read this book I bought from petsmart and it said you shouldn't start running with your dog until its 18 months old. That seems kinda of extreme to wait that long, but it was written by a professional trainer ( im assuming). Its basically a book on GSD. Written by cindy victor


Forgot to respond to this part sorry - I started running with him at 14 months BUT it was incredibly light. Started with just going for 60 second jogs at a time at most, alternating between walking and jogging. I'd do this a few times a week, upping the length of jogging gradually every week. I've been building him to to 25-30 minute runs (on grass!) for more than 2 months now. We live in the suburbs, so when we're out he's either running along side me on the grass while I'm on the pavement, or we're on a wooded, soft trail at the back of our house. 
I like taking it easy on a run, so for him it's really just like a fast walk  He's much harder on himself physically when off leash, but I'd rather play it safe.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't walk Varick every day. If it's raining, no walk. If it's too cold (20 and below), no walk. If it's too hot (95 and up), no walk. When I don't take him for walks, I work him in my backyard. 
I don't take Harley on walks anymore, due to his fear of people. Though I work him in the yard just about every day. That's all he needs, and he is perfectly happy with it.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

We walk probably 360 days of the year lol. When it's hot out in summer I just walk early or late so it's not too warm. It's not like I walk just for the dog-it's my peace and qiuet time too! I would miss it as much as her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes I walk mine everyday, rain or shine, including sandstorms... One main reason is because we live in an apartment and he's been trained to eliminate only outdoors. 

During summer when pavement gets too hot, i either put his shoes or "paw guard" on for him... 

But if the weather is really too bad then we take short walks just for potty then play catching & tug-of-war in the living room...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I take my dog outside to play every single day. Sometimes it's a walk but lately it's just some off leash time in the yard at our apartment complex. I got really lucky that today was windy, she loves to chase leaves, and so I stood there doing nothing for 30 minutes while she sprinted back and forth trying to catch them lol. 

Sunny days she usually gets 2 or 3 outdoor romp sessions.

On rainy days probably 1 because I hate the mud on my floor.

Bitter cold days, we just play outside too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I walk my dog at least 3 miles every single day and usually 4 to 5 miles every day. I also work a very demanding job (usually 50 -60 hours/wk). When he was younger I had to exercise him even more and also worked on training every day.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I walk Jake every day. In the summer,spring and fall we walk for an hour off leash in the Farmer's Fields that surround our House/Subdivision.

Once the snow gets too high we walk around the block/sub-division. The duration of the walk depends on how extreme the weather is. If it's a zero visibility blizzard, we don't leave the back yard. On a nice day we'll walk 40 to 45 minutes. If it's extremely cold (-20 C) (low teens F) we adjust the duration. He lets me know if he wants to head home. Every few weeks I'll park the Truck Downtown Moncton (Pop 80,000) and we'll walk on Main Street.

Besides the walks we'll play tug of war and he also plays in the yard with our Mini Schnauzer.

I can't wait till spring so we can get back to the off leash walks!
(Pic from last summer before he dropped 20 pounds)


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

I am a stay at home mom....our do get walks in the rain...we live in South Carolina so not to much cold weather here...when it rains we do shorter walks, indoor games and they go in the car for carlines, grocery store and other errands...they seem pretty content with that....during the summer with really hot weather we stay in grassy areas, beach, lakes or mountains. We live in an area where all those things are within a couple of hours and we take full advantage in the summer. Our sidewalks and streets in our community get entirely to hot to do walks durning the day. We do early mornings and late evenings if we are at home. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep my dogs get out at least once a day no matter rain, snow, cold. They let me know if it's too cold to play but that was when it was like -35. Most of the time we get out twice a day and I really work/play with them hard (off leash because I have farmland). We also hike at area Public Natural Resource lands for variation. Somebody else said it - just dress for the weather. The worse the weather the more likely we will take a trip to the public lands because nobody is ever out there then.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and if it's hot season, I work them early and late in the day. We also do hose games and swimming when possible.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

No, I don't. If their is snow and ice on the ground, you will not find me outside in it. I hate it. I'd sooner let them run through out the house knocking stuff over and just cleaning up after them than walk/jog when its really cold.

In the warmer months we walk way more often.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

No I don't either. For weather and life reasons. Though i try to it's just not plausible. If there is a break in a storm I will go out for a small walk or play insane sprinting fetch games in my yard. But if it's pouring rain I won't. He does just fine in the house for a couple bad weather days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

This winter has so far been particularly cold, so no, Ralphie is not getting daily walks. The first round of this "polar vortex" stuff a couple weeks ago I took him out because he was restless... we got 50 feet from the house and the pavement was so cold he started limping then laid down and I had to make him sprint back to the house! He does fine if there's a thick covering of snow on the pavement, but the shoveled and salted sidewalks are a bit much right now. He does still love to run around in the snow in the yard, so he's been getting some intense fetch sessions when there's still day light out. He also doesn't seem to mind just lazing around the house napping!


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

There is no doubt dogs need exercise, the amount of exercise depends on the dog. Young dogs full of energy and zip need it every day. I can understand how for some it may be difficult to do this every day with the weather we have been having. I am lucky because I just open the door and out they go to romp & roam while chasing squirrels and birds on around 3-1/2 acres. Even with this, I play fetch with them every day, the cold weather from what I have seen doesn't seem to bother them in the least.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm out multiple times a day, playing with my pup. He doesn't care about the weather, nor do I. When it's really cold out, I wear a snowmobile suit - something I wouldn't own if I didn't have a dog, lol. Rain is fun too, it keeps him smelling fresh, lol. The only time I'm concerned about the weather is when it's super hot, and then he swims to get his exercise.


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

No, not really. Vegas is pretty laid back all things considered. Generally he gets a good run in the front yard and LOTS of fetching, but if it's absolutely terrible outside a lot of obedience work and mentally stimulating indoor games work just fine.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Every day no matter what is a nice goal, because I do think they need daily exercise, especially those dogs who are crated a lot while their owners have to work.

In addition, an exercised dog is a lot more calm and content in the house, because the energy has been expended and I am sure they, too, get the physiological good feel that we, too, experience after a workout. 

Weather and responsibilities do interfere, however, which is why I got a treadmill even before the dog came home from the breeder. I found a great deal online from someone who needed to unload it. 

I began using it daily when Hans turned two and got the OK from the vet and from experienced GSD people. Until then, they thought such repetitive exercise was not good for the joints. I had trained him on it as a puppy, but several discouraged me from using it until he was older. 
He has been on it daily and we are now up to 20 minutes. I am there in front of him the whole time and put him through a walk-run-walk-run session every morning. If I don't, a difference in him can clearly be seen.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Walking is crap exercise. Tug, fetch, bite work, rough horseplay, or runs (unless you're slow) is where it's at.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine go outside in their fenced yard every day and they go together so they play tug and chase each other and fight and get a lot of exercise with each other. Mom, however, does not always go out with them. If it's freezing rain or icy otherwise, I just let them go alone. Snow, I like. Ice..not so much.

I do understand how critical it is for them to get outside. Our dogs at the shelter have been getting crazy lately because we have very few volunteers that want to come and take them out in this weather. So on Friday I took each dog for at least 15 minutes and just turned them loose in our fenced park. They were some happy pooches


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Walking is crap exercise. Tug, fetch, bite work, rough horseplay, or runs (unless you're slow) is where it's at.


Lol I said this once in another thread and people threw a hissy fit


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Walking is crap exercise. Tug, fetch, bite work, rough horseplay, or runs (unless you're slow) is where it's at.


Walking is boring for dogs, unless the dog is the one walking the owner and sniffing and marking everything he wants, LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never walked my dogs every day. We'll take them to off leash parks on the weekend to chase balls and swim, each of them (separately) might get a couple of 4-8+ mile hikes a week, and Halo runs around at flyball practice every weekend. Training is good mental exercise, which will also tire your dog out. 

We've never had a dog that was not able to settle around the house, even without hours of exercise every day, but our dogs also don't have the expectation of that either. I can see how if a dog was used to it, it would be harder to skip a day. And that applies 5 GSDs since 1986 - 2 American line, 2 German showline, and one WGWL dog.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You can always tell who is doing explosive (run em into the ground) kinds of exercises with gsds because they look like they've been lifting weights with someone sitting on their back. Cut muscle bound scary looking wherebeasts


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Baillif said:


> You can always tell who is doing explosive (run em into the ground) kinds of exercises with gsds because they look like they've been lifting weights with someone sitting on their back. Cut muscle bound scary looking wherebeasts


Which ones create those muscles? :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Baillif said:


> You can always tell who is doing explosive (run em into the ground) kinds of exercises with gsds because they look like they've been lifting weights with someone sitting on their back. Cut muscle bound scary looking wherebeasts


Unless they're coaties.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This might be one of the aspects to explore before deciding on which breed of dog you'd like to share your life with. I enjoy being active with my dogs. I really love getting outside and doing stuff: playing frisbee and flirt pole games, chucking bones into the snow for my pup to find, setting up agility courses with my lawn furniture, going on archaeological digs for old toys, etc. I could never be satisfied with just a walk, I'd find it too boring. I do like traipsing about on off-leash hikes though, and my pup loves that too. Housebound, yuck.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Unless they're coaties.


Shave dem coaties and show it off if they have it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Shave dem cowries and show it off if they have it


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Which ones create those muscles? :wild:


Intense fetch games if they have the prey drive for it. Tug will do it if you keep it intense. A dog dragging you to a bite will do it.

The idea is you want intense bursts of activity more so than the long slow aerobic stuff. You should def alternate which ones you do for endurance sake, but generally you keep em fast by getting em all worked up and stopping em while they still want more.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is usually out and about doing "something" every day unless we get a foot of snow, which has happened only once around here in the last few years.

Whether it's running errands with me, walking, hiking, chasing a frisbee in the yard, weather doesn't much matter and she doesn't care what it's doing outside

when it IS way to nasty , we obviously have short outside time, do alot of stuff inside, tugging/fetching , or just following me around the house


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Walking is boring for dogs, unless the dog is the one walking the owner and sniffing and marking everything he wants, LOL.


i dont think walks are boring for dogs. walks are actually pretty stimulating for dogs (especially if they get to walk in new places). but in terms of physically tiring a dog out, 30 minutes of intense fetch tires mine out more than an hour and 30 minute walk


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We do fetch in our large yard every day, regardless of weather. We don't do neighborhood walks every day because they're boring to me and not real exercise for the dogs. We do what I call "rambles" several times a week, just walking through the fields at the park, letting the dog explore, doing some obedience and agility and tug and whatnot. And hiking once or twice a week. Tracking occasionally, need to get back more serious with that.

Snow, cold, and rain don't bother me or the dogs. I dress appropriately and watch the dogs for signs that they need to go in. Heat is worse, my body handles it poorly, but we just get up earlier and do more swimming in the summer. 

Do they need it every day? No, they settle in the house fine without it. But I can provide it, and none of us need to be sitting on the couch all day long. When I'm injured or sick I don't feel too bad about them being housebound for a while because I know that in general, they get a good amount of exercise and fun.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> i dont think walks are boring for dogs. walks are actually pretty stimulating for dogs (especially if they get to walk in new places). but in terms of physically tiring a dog out, 30 minutes of intense fetch tires mine out more than an hour and 30 minute walk


Boomer, your humor meter needs recharging.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Boomer, your humor meter needs recharging.


lol sorry. i thought you were being serious. didnt know that was your attempt at being funny. good thing your day job isnt being a comedian!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> lol sorry. i thought you were being serious. didnt know that was your attempt at being funny. good thing your day job isnt being a comedian!



LOL. Good thing yours doesn't involve catching nuances.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I have dogs I don't walk them every single day, but the majority of the time we do at least a 2-3 mile walk if not longer. Sometimes I'd bike or rollerblade with them instead (if I have a dog trained to do those safely). Snow and ice don't bother me, but if it's below zero my dog is probably not going to spend much time outside because I am not good with that kind of cold. If it's very hot I walk at night but some nights it doesn't cool off and if it's still like 90 at 10 pm or something I may either skip the walk or cut it short. 
Most of my dogs either were fine with skipping a walk in that they would not get crazy/destroy things, or else they were the type of dog who could not be tired out by walking anyway so we had to do other things too. I also do stuff with my dogs at home- training, playing fetch or 'find it', dog puzzles and etc...
On walks I also do training practice and what I call "urban agility" and we often stop at one of the multiple parks we can walk to, so it's definitely not boring.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

GSD is a working dog, it's just a breed that requires a lot of physical exercise whichout which the owner definitely will face psychological problems with his dog in training. *An obedient GSD is a tired GSD.* GSD needs training and has to be brought up obedient, because the breed is potentially agressive, so one thing trails the other. Show line is not different from the Working line in this sense and a comparatively healthy dog would need physical exercise for 3 to 4 hours a day every day. The intensity of exercise depends on the time of the year, not on the weather (any rainy day is good as a sunny one). In the late spring and summer months it is always advised to lower the intensity of exercise, because your dog's heart could be affected with overheating, and increase physical load in winter. Humans are slow creatures in comparison to dogs, no man can really wear out a healthy GSD fully who is older than 4 months. If he can - it means that his dog wasn't trained enough and has a weak heart muscle.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

My GSD is absolutely vile without going outside. He gets 30min outside in the morning (unless I'm running late for work), 1hr after work and 15-30min just before bedtime. Even with this, he still seems unsatisfied and can be completely destructive indoors. 

Yesterday it was -25c and we went snowshoeing in a major snow squall. He was loving it. Cold doesn't seem to affect my guy. But once it gets -30c or colder with the wind chill he only gets 10min max because they say at that temperature your skin will freeze within 10 min.

On a side note, he absolutely does not like rain.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> GSD is a working dog, it's just a breed that requires a lot of physical exercise whichout which the owner definitely will face psychological problems with his dog in training. *An obedient GSD is a tired GSD.* GSD needs training and has to be brought up obedient, because the breed is potentially agressive, so one thing trails the other. Show line is not different from the Working line in this sense and a comparatively healthy dog would need physical exercise for 3 to 4 hours a day every day. The intensity of exercise depends on the time of the year, not on the weather (any rainy day is good as a sunny one). In the late spring and summer months it is always advised to lower the intensity of exercise, because your dog's heart could be affected with overheating, and increase physical load in winter. Humans are slow creatures in comparison to dogs, no man can really wear out a healthy GSD fully who is older than 4 months. If he can - it means that his dog wasn't trained enough and has a weak heart muscle.


A well trained gsd is an obedient gsd. Fatigue isn't really a factor in that. Im sure there are people out there that can wear a gsd down. Im assuming you mean running and if you are under fairly normal conditions there are people out there who can do it on foot albeit rare. Otherwise give me a tug or a frisbee and I'll wear a great gsd out no problem.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never had a dog that I walked off my property every single day. However, I've also never had a dog that didn't get some form of exercise and time with me outside every single day, though much more limited in extreme weather. 

Even dogs on major restriction in my home still get to go outside on a very short leash and at least smell the fresh air. So, if a dog has an injury or illness that prevents any kind of strenuous activity, I'll still find a way to work in some time outside when they can be out there and calmly enjoy it. That's SO SO much easier to say than it is to do, especially with a dog that really wants to go run.

It's a commitment to have dogs, and I would say if you can't get your dog out for some good exercise at least 300 days of the year, then maybe another pet would be better for you (or at least a dog that needs less exercise).


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

I live in a townhouse with a postage stamp for a back yard. I have no choice but to walk my dog. He gets walked three times a day, morning, afternoon and night. Some walks may be shorter than others depending on the weather, but rest assured we are out in it all types of weather. 

Walks don't include play time. I try and play with him for at least 45 mins a day. Playtime will definitely depend on the weather and may not happen if it's to hot, cold raining Etc. Bathroom walks happen no matter what.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't always take my dogs for walks. Even though the weather here in Los Angeles is always great. Since we have a pretty big yard we usually workout in the backyard doing agility, fetch, obedience and such. I usually walk them 2 times during the weekend and on the weekend we go hiking in the afternoon.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Unless I am out of town - mine are walked every day. Sometimes it's early evening, sometimes it's 11 at night. The only thing I draw the line at is lightning and tornado warnings. I don't want to be too far from home if it "hits the fan". We are still walking (very short and quick) in this latest arctic blast. Throwing the ball around the backyard every couple of hours is more common these past couple of weeks because of the negatives in the thermometer. Fortunately our township uses gravel instead of salt on our roads - although we do make the occassional stop to pick a piece out from the pads of her feet.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I could say I walk them every day, but the super cold air can cause me to have a severe asthma attack. I don't want to be too far from home and not be able to breathe. The very cold or very hot days get lots of ball play in the back yard and a very quick walk.

Every day, both dogs get at least a full hour of exercise, but it's dependent on the weather as to what type they get. Finn gets a bit more of a workout during any sort of weather just because I want him able and comfortable to "work" in any weather, but I'm always very cautious of safety.


----------

